# Back To Back Bareback :]



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

So in my 4-H club we do this class called Back To Back Bareback where 2 people get on 1 horse bareback and sit with their backs against each other. You have to walk and trot around the arena, then bring your horse to the middle and switch places with your partner. This was my first year ever doing this class. My best friend and I used her Blue Roan Quarter Horse named Blue. Here are some pics:

















































































The only time in this class you are allowed to touch the horse with your hands is when you are switching positions. We had the whole crowd laughing. [I'm the one in green] While she's sitting on my back she goes "Uhh..What now?" Then the 4-H leader said [while laughing at us]"You're committed, you've got to go now" So she moves up to where her leg is on my neck and I hear "I can't get my leg over your head!" My face is RED by now because I can hardly breathe and I'm laughing so hard..Then she finally got it over and I slid back and turned around and was only a little bit light-headed. We were sure to win this class until Her horse moved and got off balance and down I went..Then all I could do was sit on the ground laughing.

Have you ever done or seen anythign like this?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hahahahaha!!!!!! I was laughing just reading and looking at this!!!! 

I SO want to try that!!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks like fun! Good job on switching.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a hoot!! That is one "original" class for sure!!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH thats hilarious! I wanna try that!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I must say, you need some really good horses to do that. It looks like a lot of fun. 

Must be nice to be young and agile! I couldn't move around like that on a horse anymore.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha. This is the class everyone looks forward to every year. And one thing I forgot to mention is that if you fall off, you're disqualified from the class....but that's okay we had TONS of fun anyways


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

ROFLMAO! I will have to use this one day! I'm working with kids and trying to find easy seeming games that show them their strengths a weaknesses! If they though the bottle race (modified flag race) was fun they will love this! How much walking/trotting is expected?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

we are doing this at our games day this year because i suggested it after i saw this lol thanks


----------



## horseluver13 (Aug 2, 2009)

i soooo want to do that!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> ROFLMAO! I will have to use this one day! I'm working with kids and trying to find easy seeming games that show them their strengths a weaknesses! If they though the bottle race (modified flag race) was fun they will love this! How much walking/trotting is expected?


We walk and trot about 2 laps around the arena [it's really not that big] and it seems like forever..then someone holds the horse and we switch. it's fun.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome~! A fun show/benefit I'm going to next month is supposed to have back-to-back bareback, but I didn't really understand what it was... I'll definitely enter it now! XD


----------

